# igen, az



## elemika

Szervusztok ,
my first lessons of Hungarian :

- Ez London?
- Igen, ez a város London.
- Nady város?
- Igen, *az*.

How could I interpret this "_az_" here?

Köszönöm!


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, Elemika 

Yes, *it* is.
Sì, *lo* è

The verb _van_ (is, è) is not used in Hungarian in this case.

P.S.
Big is _nagy_, not _nady _


----------



## Zsanna

Just a little correction: the "az" is the entire "*it is*" (in the answer: "yes, it is"). (Not word by word but as its function. You'll find that the originally definite article, demonstrative - etc. -"az" is widely used in all sorts of different meanings and situations.) 

It refers back (both in English and in Hungarian) to the sentence (/here question): Is it a big town? (in an affirmative meaning and without having to repeat the whole sentence).

The difference between English and Hungarian (in this case) is that in Hungarian the answer could also be our ("official" agreeing word) "Igen", _or_ the more colloquial "Az" (which, alone like this, can express the speaker's humour, style as well) _or_ the equally colloquial but perfectly adequate "Nagy" (in this case) _alone!_


----------



## Encolpius

I think the example sentence is rather difficult to explain the essence because of the missing verb.

- Éhes vagy? (are you hungry)
- *Az *vagyok. (here the verb "to be" is present)

- Csinos vagyok? (am I beautiful)
- *Az *vagy.


----------



## elemika

Thank you, Francis, Zsanna and Encolpius!
Now I've got it. 

@Francis:  "nagy", my bad  .


----------

